# iPad 9,7" avec connecteur lightning ?



## Martin_a (7 Octobre 2012)

Sait on si l'iPad 9,7" sera prochainement doté du connecteur lightning ou si il faudra attendre l'iPad 4 ? Un moment on entendait ici et la que a présentation de l'iPad mini pourrait être l'occasion pour Apple d'homogénéiser ses connectiques.

Qu'en pensez vous ???


----------



## ludmer67 (3 Novembre 2012)

Martin_a a dit:


> Sait on si l'iPad 9,7" sera prochainement doté du connecteur lightning ou si il faudra attendre l'iPad 4 ? Un moment on entendait ici et la que a présentation de l'iPad mini pourrait être l'occasion pour Apple d'homogénéiser ses connectiques.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ???



C'est l'idée la plus stupide que j'ai jamais lue depuis des années


----------



## danypoune (4 Novembre 2012)

Ah!! Et pourquoi donc???


----------



## christo-67 (4 Novembre 2012)

C'est pas stupide comme question car ça été posser avant le spécial évent !

Et 2 ça c'est réaliser !...


J'en utilise un en se moment même


----------



## Coriy (4 Novembre 2012)

@christo-67

Tout n'est pas à prendre au premier degré hein


----------



## ludmer67 (4 Novembre 2012)

christo-67 a dit:


> C'est pas stupide comme question car ça été posser avant le spécial évent !
> 
> Et 2 ça c'est réaliser !...
> 
> ...



Il faut bien comprendre que :
1. La question a été posée début octobre et que l'idée d'un iPad 4 ne résultait que d'une rumeur improbable étant donné le cycle de renouvellement du produit et le peu de nouveautés connues (le processeur A6X n'était pas évoqué).
2. Ma réponse survient après la présentation dudit iPad 4, qui a étonné beaucoup de personnes, par l'incertitude du cycle de renouvellement qu'il introduisait.
3. Je pensais que les deux premiers points, accompagnés de smileys, seraient compris comme de l'ironie.


----------



## Martin_a (4 Novembre 2012)

effectivement j'ai eu ma réponse, et quelle réponse


----------



## christo-67 (4 Novembre 2012)

Message reçu 

J'ai penser a de la moquerie plus qu'à de l'ironie ^^


----------

